# Horning and Butting Strangers



## lenallen (Mar 25, 2009)

We have an occasional problem with varying members of our 4-goat herd. They sometimes butt or horn people. But seldom enough, that it usually catches us off guard.

Our 2-year old wethers are generally very well behaved. We have hiked with them many times.

We've used spray bottles, thrown pine cones, and used peanut rewards. We've tried to be consistent in always expecting no horning or butting.

Here's one problem: On occasion when both my wife and I hike with them, one of them (typically the herd leader or the herd runt) will nudge my wife aside persistently with the sides of his horns. Normally not with horn points.

Second Problem: A couple weeks ago on a hike with a family new to us, a mile out on the trail, while milling around resting, our lead goat horned an 8 yr old boy in the rectum. No permanent damage to the boy, but he could have been injured.

What would you do to address this, please? I want to absolutely stop this behavior.

Thank you.
-Lee Alley
Black Hills


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It sounds like you have tried other methods enough to realize that they are not working. I'm not a big proponent of violence but I think it's time for a little shot of pepper spray from the intended victim. Rex may have more input on this.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think most of your questions are answered in one of the other questions. Here's a link. viewtopic.php?f=31&t=21


----------

